# LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel



## Tonguru (15 März 2007)

In Ergänzung zu

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43408

berichtet heise heute über einen weiteren Fall, der die "Einverständnisklausel" außer Kraft setzt:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86749

_...nur solche Personen zu kontaktieren, für die eine Einwilligungserklärung vorliege. Im Falle des angerufenen Mitarbeiters des Klägers habe dieser eine Postkarte zur Teilnahme an einer Verlosung ausgefüllt. Den dort vorhandenen Textzusatz "Bitte informieren Sie mich über weitere Angebote und Gewinnmöglichkeiten per Telefon (gegebenenfalls streichen)" habe der Betroffene nicht durchgestrichen._
...
_Ohnehin reiche dies nicht aus, um ein generelles Einverständnis mit Telefonanrufen zu Werbezwecken zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Denn mit dem Ausfüllen einer Teilnahmekarte an einem konkreten Gewinnspiel verbinde der Betroffene nicht "das Bewusstsein, irgendeine Erklärung zu anderen Sachverhalten abzugeben". Dies gelte umso mehr, wenn sich ein solcher Satz im "Kleingedruckten" befinde._

In den Kommentaren wurde ich auf einige nette Links aufmerksam:

http://www.telefonpaul.de
http://www.nicht-anrufen.de

:-p

Weiter so!


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*

Hier gehts direkt zum Urteil des LG Düsseldorf.

Sehr lesenswerte Entscheidung, danke für den Hinweis!

Eine Passage der Entscheidung ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine gute Argumentationshilfe in Auseinandersetzungen wegen angeblichen Verträgen, die durch das Ausfüllen von Gewinnspielmasken zustande gekommen sein sollen:



			
				LG Düsseldorf schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Einen dürfte dem von der Beklagten als Zustimmung gewerteten Satz schon nicht die Bedeutung einer Willenserklärung zuzumessen sein, weil der Verbraucher mit dem Ausfüllen einer Teilnahmekarte an einem konkreten Gewinnspiel nicht das Bewusstsein hat, irgendeine Erklärung zu anderen Sachverhalten abzugeben. Dies gilt umso mehr, wenn sich ein solcher Satz im "Kleingedruckten" befindet.



Zwar dürfte den Teilnehmern an solchen Kombinationen z.B. aus Herkunftsabfrage (mit wem bist Du verwandt?) und Gewinnspiel noch bewusst sein, dass sie neben dem Gewinnspiel auch eine Abfrage der angebotenen Datenbank starten. Dass hiermit zusätzlich noch ein entgeltlicher Jahresvertrag zustande kommen soll, wird den Verbrauchern jedoch nicht bewusst sein, so dass mangels einer auf den Abschluss eines entgeltlichen Vertrags gerichteten Willenserklärung keine vertragliche Verpflichtung zur Zahlung der Gegenleistung begründet wird.


----------



## Tonguru (29 März 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*

ht*p://w*w.sponsorads.de/click.php?u=12677&s=59789&c=11

Das ist wirklich 'n Hammer.

_*Prüfe jetzt deine Verwandtschaft mit Freunden und Prominenten und gewinne ein tolles Familienfest im Wert von 5000 Euro*_
...
_Durch Betätigung des Button "Names- und Ahnenforschung starten" beauftrage ich  Genealogie.de, mich für den Zugang zur Genealogie.de - Datenbank freizuschalten.  Der einmalige Preis für einen 12-Monats-Zugang zu unserer Datenbank  beträgt* 60 € inkl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertssteuer.* 

_Natürlich erst zu sehen, wenn gescrollt wurde.
Erinnert mich an Dialer-Zeiten.

Die Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel darf nicht von einem Kauf abhängig gemacht werden, § 4 UWG:

  Unlauter im Sinne von § 3 handelt insbesondere, wer
...
- bei Preisausschreiben oder Gewinnspielen mit Werbecharakter die Teilnahmebedingungen nicht klar und eindeutig angibt;
 - die Teilnahme von Verbrauchern an einem Preisausschreiben oder Gewinnspiel von dem Erwerb einer Ware oder der Inanspruchnahme einer Dienstleistung abhängig macht, es sei denn, das Preisausschreiben oder Gewinnspiel ist naturgemäß mit der Ware oder der Dienstleistung verbunden


----------



## Tonguru (29 März 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*

Auch als Screenshot:


----------



## sascha (29 März 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*

Frage an die Juristen: Auf den einschlägigen Seiten wird ja regelmäßig mit tollen Verlosungen geworben, von der X-Box über Bierzapfanlagen bis hin zu Partys etc. In Einzelfällen wird sogar eine Million Euro ausgelobt. Man hört aber _natürlich_ nie mehr etwas von glücklichen Gewinnern. 

Gibt es eigentlich einen Rechtsanspruch darauf zu erfahren, wer den ausgelobten Preis gewonnen hat? Ob er ihn auch tatsächlich erhalten hat? Ob es sich nicht zufällig um Freund/Bruder/Inkasso-Kumpel der verlosenden Person handelt? 

Oder umgekehrt: Kann ich hier morgen behaupten, ich verlose einen BMW Z4 unter allen, die sich im Forum anmelden - und es es muss nie zu solch einer Verlosung kommen?


----------



## rolf76 (30 März 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*

Wenn man gründlich sucht, findet man natürlich einen Hinweis, dass auch ohne Vertrag am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen werden kann (sog. "Entkopplung").

Ob die Entkopplung in diesem Fall wirksam ist oder wegen des eher entfernt platzierten Hinweises unwirksam, sollen bitteschön Mitbewerber und klagebefugte Verbände gegebenenfalls gerichtlich klären lassen. Dem bereits betroffenen Verbraucher bringt diese Frage jedenfalls nichts.



> Ge*******.de - Gewinnspiel
> Familienfest im Wert von 5000 € gewinnen - oder 5000 € auf die Hand
> Unter allen Teilnehmern von www.ge*******.de verlosen wir ein tolles Familienfest im Wert von 5000 € ! *
> Wir organisieren ein perfektes Fest, Unterkunft, Verpflegung, Unterhaltung, uvm. - natürlich nach Ihren Wünschen.
> ...





> III. Teilnahmebdingungen Gewinnspiel Ge******.de der Ge****** Ltd.
> 
> 1. Beschreibung
> Ge******.de veranstaltet ein kostenloses Gewinnspiel unter allen dafür angemeldeten Teilnehmern, für das die nachfolgenden Spielregeln gelten. Verlost wird ein Familienfest im Wert von 5000 €, alternativ 5000 € - Barauszahlung !
> ...



Einen Anspruch auf Auskunft, ob man gewonnen hat, hat man wohl nicht, wenn ich Zeit finde, schau ich aber noch mal nach.


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*

Was mich interessieren würde, angesichts der juristischen Fragen, wäre die nach dem Berufsstand des Initiators von Genealogie.de. Ist nun endlich das belegte Jurastudium erfolgreich abgeschlossen oder hängt es an einem Nagel wo es hin gehört?


----------



## sascha (30 März 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*



> Wenn man gründlich sucht, findet man natürlich einen Hinweis, dass auch ohne Vertrag am Gewinnspiel teilgenommen werden kann (sog. "Entkopplung").



Die Fragestellung war eine andere. Ich möchte wissen ob die ausgelobten Preise auch tatsächlich ausgespielt werden - und wer sie bekommt/bekommen hat.


----------



## FriedrichFiles (30 März 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*

§ 661a BGB...

Ich hab ne Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbehalt und mein Anwalt macht auch solchen Kleinkram für mich, nur Gewinnzusagen übernimmt die Rechtsschutzversicherung leider nicht.


----------



## Penelope Poe (30 März 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*



sascha schrieb:


> Frage an die Juristen: Auf den einschlägigen Seiten wird ja regelmäßig mit tollen Verlosungen geworben, von der X-Box über Bierzapfanlagen bis hin zu Partys etc. In Einzelfällen wird sogar eine Million Euro ausgelobt. Man hört aber _natürlich_ nie mehr etwas von glücklichen Gewinnern.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich einen Rechtsanspruch darauf zu erfahren, wer den ausgelobten Preis gewonnen hat? Ob er ihn auch tatsächlich erhalten hat? Ob es sich nicht zufällig um Freund/Bruder/Inkasso-Kumpel der verlosenden Person handelt?
> 
> Oder umgekehrt: Kann ich hier morgen behaupten, ich verlose einen BMW Z4 unter allen, die sich im Forum anmelden - und es es muss nie zu solch einer Verlosung kommen?



Das möchte ich jetzt bitte auch wissen - und Sascha!! den BMW Z4 möchte dann bitte ICH haben


----------



## FriedrichFiles (2 April 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Das möchte ich jetzt bitte auch wissen - und Sascha!! den BMW Z4 möchte dann bitte ICH haben



erneuter Hinweis auf § 661 BGB, und auch auf § 661 BGB


----------



## Penelope Poe (2 April 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*



FriedrichFiles schrieb:


> erneuter Hinweis auf § 661 BGB, und auch auf § 661 BGB


hä....???


Aber wohl dem, der ein BGB zur Hand hat .... 
und es versteht:

§ 661 BGB (2): " Die Entscheidung darüber, ob eine innerhalb der Frist erfolgte Bewerbung der Auslobung entspricht oder welche von mehreren Bewerbungen den Vorzug verdient, ist durch die in der Auslobung bezeichnete Person, in Ermangelung einer solchen durch den Auslobenden zu treffen. Die Entscheidung ist für die Beteiligten verbindlich."

Als Nichtjurist(in) musste ich das viermal lesen um es einmal ansatzweise zu verstehn. 

Vielen Dank Friedrich, sehr hilfreich!


----------



## FriedrichFiles (3 April 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__661a.html Gewinnzusage
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__661.html Preisausschreiben

Falls jemand Kommentierungen im Netz findet, könnten die ja hier verlinkt werden. Bislang frage ich immer meinen Anwalt. Kostet mich meist ein paar Bier und böse Blicke, der Stammtischbrüder, aber da lässt sich meist klären, ob weiteres Engagement Sinn macht.


----------



## sascha (3 April 2007)

*AW: LG Düsseldorf bestätigt Unwirksamkeit der Werbeklausel*

erledigt


----------

